# For all your Pico fans



## Stephen (6/8/16)

Looks like Eleaf are getting on the squonker bandwagon with a Bottom Fed Pico....


Personally I hope the final product goes to a stainless steel top and base as opposed to the black

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Looks like Eleaf are getting on the squonker bandwagon with a Bottom Fed Pico....
> View attachment 62848
> 
> Personally I hope the final product goes to a stainless steel top and base as opposed to the black



Oh wow this could be a chicken dinner of note!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/8/16)

this looks very promising...but will only work if they accessorise appropriately..ie. bottles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Same as many MFG's Eleaf is launching a bunch of new products ahead of the 8/8/16 deadline.

Enter the Pico Squeeze with a BF Coral. Interesting kit to say the least. An all black Nuppin' would be the tits on a black one.

I have more than a dozen small Reos that can fill this bill very well with the builds I put in them. And I certainly DON'T need anymore mods.

But I'm watching these.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (6/8/16)

Oooooh, YES PLEASE!


----------



## Stephen (6/8/16)

Here's a breakdown of the mod...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Thanks for the breakdown pic @Stephen. 
The Coral build deck sux IMO, but I'd be putting Nuppin's and O-16's on them so not a big deal.
Not so sure about the bottle they chose. I've seen similar before that folks said they had issues with.


----------



## RichJB (6/8/16)

It's a pity the Pico has the 23mm tank restriction. A bottom-fed Tsunami 24 on this would be ace.


----------



## Stephen (6/8/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the breakdown pic @Stephen.
> The Coral build deck sux IMO, but I'd be putting Nuppin's and O-16's on them so not a big deal.
> Not so sure about the bottle they chose. I've seen similar before that folks said they had issues with.


Agree @Spydro, a quality squonk bottle will make a world of difference, Kanger made the same mistake. As for the atty I would suggest they give consumers the choice to buy with or without the atty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (6/8/16)

RichJB said:


> It's a pity the Pico has the 23mm tank restriction. A bottom-fed Tsunami 24 on this would be ace.


With a single 18650 battery and a squonk bottle attached with about 6ml's of juice, there would be no reason for a 24mm RDA, unless you just like the look bud


----------



## RichJB (6/8/16)

Or the build deck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/8/16)

no regulation.... and its questionable if the 510 will be any good. looks like a rip off of the dripbox 60W to be honest. Same bottle, same button, same exact path for the juice to flow, RDA is practically the same, same idea of putting the charge port on the side.

Not saying those are especially bad things, just, they had an opportunity to innovate, and instead chose not to. 

I would guess it'll offer almost the same experience as the dripbox 60W.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Agree @Spydro, a quality squonk bottle will make a world of difference, Kanger made the same mistake. As for the atty I would suggest they give consumers the choice to buy with or without the atty.



Agree, but I doubt the Coral adds much to the cost of them.


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

RichJB said:


> It's a pity the Pico has the 23mm tank restriction. A bottom-fed Tsunami 24 on this would be ace.



A small and compact Pico is why I was not interested in the 26650 doable Pico Mega, and wouldn't be interested if this was a larger Pico to handle a 24mm BF atty. But that's just my preferences.


----------



## AlexL (6/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Looks like Eleaf are getting on the squonker bandwagon with a Bottom Fed Pico....
> View attachment 62848
> 
> Personally I hope the final product goes to a stainless steel top and base as opposed to the black


well i may have to get one of those squonker thingys looking at my eleaf pico... no doubt this new one will be great value for a great product... cant wait to see it in stores soon.... and i also hope eleaf will be offering this version in the brushed stainless finish as the pico limited edition and with a stainless drip cap too... yummy...


----------



## KB_314 (6/8/16)

Wish it were regulated. Maybe V2

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ChrisFJS (9/8/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree, but I doubt the Coral adds much to the cost of them.



They are $30.41 with the Coral on fasttech and $22.48 without it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (9/8/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> They are $30.41 with the Coral on fasttech and $22.48 without it



When these new kits hit here in the USA from Eleaf the price for it will probably be lower than the HalfassedTech price. The original Pico Kit with the included Melo III tank sold here for $36-$40 shipped. (USD)


----------



## Pixstar (9/8/16)

Spydro said:


> When these new kits hit here in the USA from Eleaf the price for it will probably be lower than the HalfassedTech price. The original Pico Kit with the included Melo III tank sold here for $36-$40 shipped. (USD)


Hey @Spydro will the 40% tax apply where you stay?


----------



## Spydro (9/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> Hey @Spydro will the 40% tax apply where you stay?



I pay no taxes for online buys at all in the state where I live. At worst when buying direct from vendors in other USA states I may have to pay that states sales tax if they have one. The highest is if shipped from CA at 7.5%. But most of the vendors I use even in CA absorb that tax (if there is any at all) into the retail price they charge for what I am buying. I pay no import duties, VAT or whatever other fees for International packages either. So buying vape related here is about as easy as it gets (so far) other than some long delays sometimes for foreign packages. I've got packages direct from China vendors in as little as 4 days, and other times from there, Hong Kong, etc it's a 2-3 week wait. So far no package has ever failed to get to me, or been damaged (wood knock).

The only vape related tax hike in this state I know of was a 30% tax imposed on "wholesale" premade e liquid in 2015. It's only possible effect on the vaper here is a higher retail cost for premade liquids from local vendors. Since I don't buy from local vendors and never will buy premades from them it had no effect on me at all.

Down the road is still in question though as Big Tobacco and the FDA continue to try to lower the boom on us (and the world).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

Out in SA

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-pico-squeeze-coral-rda

R585...


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/16)

RichJB said:


> It's a pity the Pico has the 23mm tank restriction. A bottom-fed Tsunami 24 on this would be ace.


Apparently the best solution to this is to use a 510 heat sink on the Pico. This raises the tank above the level of the battery cover. A bit ugly but a good solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Apparently the best solution to this is to use a 510 heat sink on the Pico. This raises the tank above the level of the battery cover. A bit ugly but a good solution.


This is a genius idea, will work great on the standard Pico mod. Unfortunately it won't work for the Squeeze squonker


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (27/9/16)

I am a massive pico fan and have been keen on a squonker for a while now... Definitely getting one! But, what RDAs will work on this other than the coral it comes with? Haven't heard anything remotely good about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> I am a massive pico fan and have been keen on a squonker for a while now... Definitely getting one! But, what RDAs will work on this other than the coral it comes with? Haven't heard anything remotely good about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


also havent seen any reviews...any 22mm bf atty will work


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is a genius idea, will work great on the standard Pico mod. Unfortunately it won't work for the Squeeze squonker


I can't claim the credit for the idea. but thought some may like it. I am about to order a pico and will get a heat sink for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (13/10/16)

Have one of these for a about two weeks now.

The coral may not be the best RDA around, but does do the job well enough. I only vape menthol in it, and build between .2 and .4 on it, nice flavour and enough cloud, go the whole day on one squeeze bottle and a 18650 last roughly 10 hours...

In all honesty, it is a awesome little setup, and has converted me to squonking, so much so that i am selling all my rdta's...

I would recommend this to anyone who wants a cheap but good mod, or who wants to test squonking without having to break the bank...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

